# Can't I use two soundcards?

## eae

Hi, I have an Asus K8V SE Deluxe and I experience this strange problem: the integrated sound card stops working (and seems to disappear) if I add an extra sound card (a Soundblaster 2).

```
# lspci |grep Audio

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

```

This is what lspci returns now that I have removed the other card; but if I plug it, the integrated card doesn't appear anymore in lspci.

Both cards work fine, but I just can't get them to work together. (I want to be able to keep my speakers and my headset plugged at the same time)

What is happening? Thanks in advance.

----------

## syouth

I think it is an common issue with integrated audios. I havent tested my nForce2, but I have heard this is quite normal.

----------

## eae

Oh.   :Sad: 

Well then I'll try asking on some asus forum and see if it is possible to disable this default behavior (which is quite stupid IMO).

----------

## Cintra

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-263469-highlight-multiple+sound+cards.html

mvh

----------

## eae

That will be an interesting thread to read when I am able to convince my bios not to disable the integrated sound card. 

The funny thing is that I have found an option in the bios to do it:

Advanced --> Onboard Devices configuration --> Onboard AC '97 Audio

You have two choices: enabled and disabled. If you select disabled when no other card is plugged, it will actually disable it; but if you select enabled when an other card is plugged, it will not enable it.  :Shocked: 

Also the instruction manual says: 

 *Quote:*   

> Onboard AC '97 Audio [Enabled]
> 
> [Auto] allows the bios to detect whether you are using any audio device.
> 
> If an audio device is detected, the onboard audio controller is enabled; If no audio device is detected, the controller is disabled.
> ...

  :Shocked: 

----------

## Cintra

I have the same statement on my p4pe.. it reads rather ambiguously doesn't it. 

I think you'll be very lucky to get any answer out of Asus, but I wish you luck. 

My second sound device is a USB cyberphone which comes up with no problem, but that doesn't help you. 

I'll have a hunt around too and see if I can find an answer...

mvh

Edit: I'm afraid this confirms the worst http://www.techsupportforum.com/computer/topic/42561-1.html

Perhaps you should investigate a USB sound solution..

----------

